# AMS locomotive?



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Per Durango Dan, Accucraft has created a new website for their AMS division (amstrains.com). And one new item posted there is an On30 brass and stainless steel C-16. The question is, do you think there's a chance Accucraft will produce an AMS C-16 in 1:20.3? Seems like they have often made On30 versions on their 1:20.3 stuff - would be cool if it worked in reverse too!


Sure would be nice to buy a new electric Accucraft/AMS locomotive for $1000 rather than $2000+.

One catch is this: my guess is that an AMS steam locomotive would not lend itself to live steam versions (on the assumption that Accucraft live-steam and electric locomotives share many detail/chassis parts).


Greg C


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see something a little larger than a C-16. But that's just me. I'd particularly like to see something based on an ALCO prototype.... but that's just me, dreaming. (And yeah, I have a prototype in mind...) 

Unfortunately, these threads tend to run like the "What do we want Bachmann to make next" ... so not much productive happens. 

What IS exciting, though, is that much like the 1:29 crowd, we 1:20 folks might be about to have more than one choice of manufacturer for locomotives (of comparable price, quality, construction, etc) which might just change the game dramatically. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

here we go: 

It would rule to get a Class A Climax. there, done, said it...im finished


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah, but Cale, that's Brand X's speciality. You can make it "Suitable for Large Scale" (in keeping with their new manage ment) and have it just about any size, shape, dimension you like, and letter it for "Midwest Quarry and Mining" and the fans will cheer enthusiasticly. A Class A Climax is basically a stationary boiler and a marine engine on a flatcar, roof optional, with requisite fuel and water storage, so it's hard to say "yea" or "nay" when it comes to questions of form or function. 

For the likes of AMS, where prototype and scale fidelity comes first, that's almost a waste of talent. Let them do what they're good at! 

Richard C.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I would love to see a 1:20.3 AMS steam locos constructed like there freight cars, plastic with brass details. Maybe also use the type of chassis found on Accucraft brass locos. 

I agree this would provide some good locomotive choice in the 1:20.3 market, bring on some nice steam models!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Richard, I concede...but what about this? 










McLauren Lumber Co. 
Dixie, South Carolina, 1913 
Engine identified as Baldwin 11617, built February 1891 
(Originally Manhattan #325; then to Great Falls & Old Dominion #325 in Rosslyn, Virginia in 1906; then to Birmingham Rail & Locomotive Co.; then to McLaurin Lumber Co. in 1913; then to Williams & McKeithan Lumber Co. #89 in Lynchburg, Virginia; then to Southern Iron and Equipment Co. #1389; then to H.H. Johnson Lumber Co. #10 in Haughton, Louisiana in 1919; then to Export Phosphate Co.; then to Southern Iron and Equipment Co #1508; then to Atlantic Marl, Lime, and Fertilizer Co., New Bern, NC in 1920.) 

or this for a New Take on a 10 Wheeler! in the right scale? 










West Virginia Midland # 10 at Webster Springs, WV in August of 1913. 
Photo by K. Schlatcher Sr./Don Hensley Collection 
Lima s/n 1010 7/1905 ; ex-Holly River & Addison # 10


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, no... he's been posessed! 

Evil Spirt of Aitchlee come OUT! Come OUT of him, I say. Leave poor Cale alone, and get ye back to Philladelphia from whence ye came! 

Begone, and take thy obscure prototpes withal; we will not suffer them here! 

Imagine, they resort to posession to spread their message ---- hey, Cale, you ok, buddy? That mus'ta hurt! 

LOL 

Richard


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Careful, Cale, or Richard will be throwing droplets of hot steam oil at you.... (what's an Aitchlee?) 

Serously, I rather like those locomotives .... though that Forney is about the butt-ugliest one I've ever seen. But ... it seems that where Bachmann has (with one glaring exception) found their groove in producing models of relatively obscure prototypes, and reaching out to export designs and "could'ves" (either with respect to the whole locomotive, like the Biles-Coleman or specific aspects like gauge on the 2-8-0 or the diesel) it's Accucraft who has delivered the more "modern" narrow gauge stuff, from the larger more "main line" narrow gauge roads (or, at least mainstream) and I'd hate to see Accucraft get bogged down in logging and mining at the expense of the stuff they're already good at. 

I mean, imagine a K-28 in plastic, priced like the Bachmann K-27, only with no "Super Socket" and no gearbox or shim issues. Might just change all the rules with that. 

And, then Bachmann could make you that ugly forney.... or that steroid induced 4-6-0, and we'd all love those too! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Main Line NG? 

ET&WNC 










Number 28 was originally built for the Kentwood & Eastern Railroad in Louisiana. The ET&WNC purchased this locomotive used in 1918, and transferred it to the Linville River Ry. in 1919, where it was used for both freight and passenger service. She was scrapped in 1936. Doug Walker Collection. 

or:










the second No. 8 owned by the ET&WNC, shown here at the Johnson City engine house. At one time, it was used to provide steam to heat creosote for crossties at Cranberry before being scrapped in 1939. Curtis Brookshire Collection. 


Poor Me! I guess I'm one of the few who has no interest in Modeling Cacti?...Affordable Eastern Outline, please!

cale


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

The question I have is this: What does an On30 AMS branded locomotive signify? Based on the price (MRP of $546, street of $400?), I think this locomotive is made using a less expensive process than Accucraft's traditional electric-powered locomotives (if that means less expensive materials, or less detail I have no idea). Will we see 1:20.3 locomotives made using the same, less expensive process? Or is Accucraft applying the AMS label only to On30 locomotives? Either way, I do agree that Accucraft/AMS will blow Bachmann out of the large scale market if they can compete on price (since they already beat Bachmann on quality, detail and accuracy).


Greg C


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have also wondered as well, what is the difference between AMS and Accucraft? It does not seem to be a similar difference compared to Bachman and Spectrum. 

I own AMS and Accucraft rolling stock, and with my equipment the bass cars are Accucraft and the plastic and with brass deatils models are AMS… not sure if this is just a coincidence with the cars I own??? 

For AMS to procedure a locomotive at a competitive price would it need to be plastic, with brass details? Brass or cast boiler for weight? 

I would be willing to pay more to get a nice Accucraft style chassis, wheels, rods, motor, gear box… on an AMS steamer. 

There was an AML, another part of Accucraft as well right?


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

The division between Bachmann and Spectrum appears (to me) to be a difference in quality and accuracy. I'm not aware of any true 1:20.3 in the non-Spectrum Bachmann catalog.

And I think your description of the difference between AMS and Accucraft rolling stock is correct (plastic vs. metal). But that probably won't hold for steam locomotives since AMS's On30 C-16 is listed as being of brass and stainless steel construction.


I honestly don't know what the difference between an Accucraft and AMS locomotive is. This is complicated by the fact that there is only one AMS locomotive (0n30 C-16), and it can only be compared to a Accucraft locomotive in a much different scale (they made 2 releases of 1:20.3 C-16's). Either Accucraft has decided to give the AMS name to *all* On30 locomotives (and the construction is similar to their Fn3 cousins), or they are making the loco with a new process or different material that may indicate less expensive Fn3 locos are coming too. I hope for the later, but am guessing the former. 


I *think* AML is Accucraft's brand for AMS quality equipment but of standard gauge prototypes.

If there is no duplication of models in any of the 3 brands (which I'm pretty sure is true), why have different brands at all? Why not just call everything "Accucraft". 


Greg C


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

AML is Accucraft's brand for their 1:29 stuff, as opposed to the true-scale 1:32 and 1:20.3 scale locomotives and rolling stock they have under the Accucraft and AMS labels. I believe their 1:32 Big Boy and the upcoming Allegheny are branded AMS, featuring diecast and brass construction, rather than all brass and stainless steel as in other Accucraft locomotives.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. 

I guess we will just have to wait and see what comes. 

Fingers crossed for AMS 1:20.3 steamers at a similar price to Bachmann


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

this locomotive is made using a less expensive process than Accucraft's traditional 


Interesting - I was thinking of this thread while taking my Jackson & Sharp (plastic) coach trucks apart to fit Phil Dippel's ball bearing kit and to drop the mount. Here's a photo of the truck (from K's EBT #3 thread) 










Two things to note. 

1. The truck frame is diecast, with brass and plastic bits bolted on; e.g. the brake shoes are plastic and are attached via brass straps. Those bolts on top are fakes, moulded into the frame.

2. The J & S coaches have been moved entirely off the Accucraft website and are now on the http://www.amstrains.com site.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

AMS freight cars have cast brass trucks right???


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

AMS freight cars have cast brass trucks right


I doubt it. From the 1/32nd 40' car page (http://www.amstrains.com/AM32551.htm): "Die-case Sprung trucks". 
The Fn3 D&RGW boxcars and stock cars also have "Die-cast trucks" on their page. 

Looks to me that AMS freights have die-cast trucks, like the coaches. (seee pic above.) 

Incidentally, don't think I'm complaining. Nothing wrong with a nice, solid, well-detailed die-cast truck frame.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

AMS 1:20 freight trucks are die cast metal side frames and bolsters. Brake rigging and jounal lids are plastic. 
AMS 1:32 freight trucks are cast PLASTIC with metal wheels and axles [this is what is on the reefers] 

Accucraft 1:32 BRASS rolling stock [cabooses and reefers] have die cast metal trucks. 

Accucraft used to have 1:32 metal Bettendorf trucks, an artifact from producing the Barratt Railways 50T ARA single sheathed wood box car in brass. 

Regards


----------

